# Buffalo Crab & Shrimp "Po MAN"



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

http://flyfisheat.tumblr.com/post/44454089114/buffalo-crab-shrimp-po-man


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

That's looks great. The price of crab makes that an expensive sandwich though. I will have to give the J.O. seasoning a try.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Outstanding Photo! Looks mighty tasty!


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

rocket said:


> That's looks great. The price of crab makes that an expensive sandwich though. I will have to give the J.O. seasoning a try.


No worries - MertoMan is a high roller.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

OldBay said:


> No worries - MertoMan is a high roller.


LMFAO!! I don't know about all of that!


----------

